# CAN bus?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a '53 plate, how would know if it has the CAN bus?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

All the TT's have Can bus.

Access to it using VAGCOM (now VCDS) is the best way.

The mk2 has a later more efficient version though.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

OK, but why are the Vag Com leads listed as compatible up to 2003 (mk1s ran until 2006?)for one lead, then £70 more up to 2009?

I get that Mk2s are more sophistcated, but they weren't produced in 2004


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

The only way to ensure you have a fully compatible lead is to spend some dosh.

Get the full Hex/Can USB version. I paid £269 for mine and everything VAGish has worked first time.

R8, TTmk2, TTmk1, A3, A4, A6, Touraeg, Audi 80, Skoda Superb (Old), Fabias, Octavias, Passats, Polo and Golf have all worked for me.

The VCDS software installs an auto updater, so you will always have the lates release of codes.
Oh and if you have a genuine lead you get full support from Ross-tech for life.

Hope this helps.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just curious, as I have the HEX USB lead (no mention of CAN-BUS), and have used it to do a throttle body reset, so I know it will interface with my car, but didn't want to get stuck helping out somebody else.

Other info on the label is: Intelligent dual -k VAG/ISO interface RHC150369 Rev A

And thanks for your responses


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> All the TT's have Can bus.


Not correct all 2002 model TTs have can bus your 2003 will defo have it if your TT has the older tape head unit with the large volume button in the center than it has not got can bus


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool, got offset volume knob 8)

Thanks


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

If you need vag-com only for a TT there is no point buying the expensive one, a £10 one off of ebay will work in exactly the same way.

The CAN bus does not come out to the OBD port on any MK1 TTs.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > All the TT's have Can bus.
> ...


my september 2001 car has the newer style head unit, that interfaces correctly with the DIS :wink:, i presume some of the first CANBUS examples found their way to market late 2001.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Internal car module comms is by CAN. As Freegeek said, it doesn't come out of the diagnostic port on Mk1 TTs - that's the K-line ISO9141 OBD-II interface. The Mk2 is different and has direct CAN bus access for diagnostics - hense the need for a different cable.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

John-H said:


> Internal car module comms is by CAN. As Freegeek said, it doesn't come out of the diagnostic port on Mk1 TTs - that's the K-line ISO9141 OBD-II interface. The Mk2 is different and has direct CAN bus access for diagnostics - hense the need for a different cable.


So my original comments are quite correct then.

All TT's are equipped with CAN BUS. ~(internally)

As my lead is a HEX/CAN version. I can connect to my Mk1 TT, using the K-line interface connection, when I connect to my 08 Octavia it uses direct CAN.

For me my decision to pay for the full version was the fact that I wished to connect to both old, new and even future VAG cars and the need to retain compatibility.

Freegeek is quite right, the Ebay cables are more than adequate for the mk1 TT. 

Still waiting for LiquidV6TT - Freegeek  :wink:


----------

